

Tech/iOS Angel Investors - yourfavwhiteguy

I need to be in contact with someone, looking for individuals with investing experience in these fields. Any suggestions or direction? Thanks.
======
answerly
Crunchbase.com is a great resource for this type of research. Try searching
for companies in the categories you mention and see which investors are in
those deals.

~~~
yourfavwhiteguy
I've browsed around a bit there already, it's a bit tough to get peoples
direct contact information though. Rarely ever can you get an email, usually a
Twitter will help, but it's still not a surefire method. Thank you though,
I'll be digging through CB more.

------
tzm
Try using AngelList, filtered by market: <http://angel.co/mobile>

